# Listless young goat.



## Carolina Chicken Man (May 29, 2009)

Hi, I just signed up.
I've been on backyard chickens for a while, and I followed the link

I've just got 3 baby nigerian dwarfs , but one of them does not seem to be doing well.  Katy is 3most old, and Ginger and Minnie are 2 mos. Old.  Ginger is the one that does not seem to be doing well.

I've had them at home for a week.  I was very careful to transistion their diet to the new location ( I have a lot of fresh browse available, the did not before), and they are receiving the same feed as before.

Katy and Minnie just run around and act as happy as they can be.  Ginger just seems mopey.

Now Katy is a little older, and Minnie was bottle fed.  In fact, both her Mom and brothers were sold and left the farm before them.  

At first, we thought that Ginger was just depressed over being seperated from her Mom, and then transported to a new location.  We are starting to think it may be more.

We are worming all now, the stress and new location could make them suseptible.  However, her poop is good, in fact they all are.  In fact, she's eating browse, drinking water, has nice little goat berry poops, and she's peeing.  She does not however want to eat the goat feed as enthusiatically as the others.  So, other than just being kinda mopey acting, and slow moving she seems fine.

On the advise of the farm we got her from, we are going to check her temperature this afternoon.

Any ideas.






Katy





Ginger 





Minnie.





All the girls

FYI, Katy and Ginger are ADGA registered.  Minnie was sired by and ADGA registered buck, and an her dam was un-registered, but with very nice conformation, teats, and udder.  She was also bottle fed, any my daughter fell in love with her.

My wife mentioned that Ginger is a little "shaggy" looking, her coat is not as sleek as the others, and sometimes this indicates an issue with an animal.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (May 29, 2009)

Wonderful pictures, and welcome to the forum!

Just listless?  Give her time, is what I say.  She might just be confused and exhausted.  If it persists, well, I unfortunately can't help much.

All your kids are beautiful, by the way.


----------



## Chirpy (May 29, 2009)

Welcome to BYH!  They are cuties... is there anything she could have eaten that is poisonous to her?

Do check her temperature and see if that gives a clue.   Good luck.


----------



## Carolina Chicken Man (May 29, 2009)

Chirpy said:
			
		

> Welcome to BYH!  They are cuties... is there anything she could have eaten that is poisonous to her?
> 
> Do check her temperature and see if that gives a clue.   Good luck.


I don't think she has eaten anything poisonous.  There is oak saplings on my property.  Storey guide to raising goats says that can be poisonous, but Fiasco Farms goat site, lists oak as OK.

Either way, mostly what they are eating is the briar leaves, and some gum sapling leaves.  If she's eating, the others would be too, and they are doing great.

She was very attached to her mom.  The breeder told me that her mom is one of the best moms she has, and is still upset herself, so maybe she's still sad.

If she gets any worse acting, we will take her to the vet.


----------



## barefoot okie (May 29, 2009)

They are so cute...


----------



## helmstead (May 29, 2009)

Congrats on your new Nigis!

I would chalk it up to weaning and moving.  I've had some kids mope around for 2 weeks.  If her temp is normal and her stools are as well...just give her more time to adjust and a little extra love.


----------



## Griffin's Ark (May 29, 2009)

I'm with Kate!  If she doesn't have a temp, spend some quality time with her and she will come around.  Two of our doe kids that were just taken off the teat act completely different.  One is over enthusiastic and the other is just sort of ho-hum.  I know this will change after a time and I will have one more maniac to deal with in the small goat area.  Hang in there she will be assaulting you in no time!

Chris


----------



## Carolina Chicken Man (May 31, 2009)

Thanks, I just wanted to give an update.

Her temperature was normal.  It's a few days later, and she seems fine.  She's still a little mopey, just not as bouncy as the other two.

But, she's eating, drinking, pooping nice goat berries, and peeing.  I did see her run across the yard today.

We are giving her lots' of extra love.


----------



## Charlottesweb (Jan 6, 2012)

Glad to hear shes doing better


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Jan 6, 2012)

When I took my Nigi buckling away from his mom to wean him he was so upset he became ill. I almost lost him. Im still not sure if it was high worm load or coccidia or pneumonia or what it looked like all 3, so I treated all 3. I say just give her time unless she starts showing symptoms of something else. And maybe a little extra attention. Good Luck!!!! Cute babies!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 6, 2012)

coccidiosis doesn't always show runny poop and cause the animal to become obviously sick, it can become just high enough of a level to cause slow growth and general poor health, I would consider a fecal test on the one goat that looks a little rough, or treat her or all of them for cocci. 

tapeworms is another parasite that can cause a kid to just look run down, but never show any real obvious signs.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 6, 2012)

This thread is over 2 years old.


----------

